# Advice about showing



## Brittany (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi everyone, 
I have a 5 month old male pup I'd like to show conformation, but I don't really know where to start. I know some of you show, and I was wondering if you had any advice for a beginner like me. I also have another pup that I plan to hunt with, possibly field trials. Any advice is very welcome! I don't really know much about showing but am very willing to learn!
Thanks
Brittany


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

I dont know much of anything about showing, but if you will tell me how deep you want to get into trials, I can point you in a direction on training the performance pup.. 
The first thing you need is a pup with the right genes.. if you are going to train yourself, I would recommend hunt tests.... pretty rough for an amateur to have much success in field trials. It is tough enough in the hunt tests... it really takes a lot of time and dedication.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Showing... well first off, this is probably the most competetive breed there is. If your dog is not TOP of the line show bred, show quality, and carefully selected from his litter to be shown, then you almost certainly will need to buy another dog. This not a breed which can be shown casually- the quality is so high, and the politics are so rampant, that a lot of money and disappointment will be spent before you see any success. I don't mean to be a downer, but be sure you have a suitable puppy before getting started. Who bred him? Do you have pictures? What is the pedigree?

If he is of show quality, I then suggest finding a local kennel club and attending some handling classes. Also, talk to the breeder. He or she should have some advice on handling and on how his or her dogs tend to develop.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I agree, you need to find someone with experience. At almost any show, Goldens usually draw the most participants. A typical specialty may draw two to three hundred golden retrievers. Even all-breed shows will draw 25 or more goldens. It is very competitive, but that does not mean your dog can't compete. At any given show, any dog can win, although it usually goes to the people that are the most connected.

I'd advise you to join a local golden retriever club. You can most likely find someone there who will give you an honest assesment of your dog. Be prepared to be insulted! It is very competitive, and people will do anything to win. It takes many years to develop a reputation, and the capability to win, but it can be done.

Take your dog to a local match. These are practice shows which don't really count. The "judge" will be a local breeder or handler. There you can get some idea of what is involved. If you attend some real shows (without your dog), you'll get some idea how yours stacks up against others.

One last warning, showing dogs almost takes a life-long commitment in order to be successful. It is almost impossible to buy a winning dog. If any dog had winning potential, the breeder most likely would not sell it.


----------



## Brittany (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice! My dogs aren't top of the line, but I'd like to do small scale showing. Mostly for the experience. Someday I want to show AKC, but I realize I'll need to put a lot more money into a pup for that. Both my dogs have Topbrass in them, and I know field dogs aren't winning in the show ring. I'm going to teach them both to hunt, and I was thinking, if I'm going to teach them, why wouldn't I do trials, too? I've heard that hunt trials are very different from real hunting. I've been reading everything I can about training hunting dogs, but I would absolutely love some help! I've been working on "sit" and "come" with the whistle, but I'm not sure how to enforce "come" if they decide they don't want to come back. 
Also, with the method I've been using, you're supposed to start the pup with training as soon as you get them. My pups are way behind (already 5 & 7 months) Is it too late?
Thanks
Brittany


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It's never too late!!  My pup is five months, too. He is not top of the line, so I am only showing him in UKC.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

No harm in going to a match or two for the experience. At a match, nearly everyone gets a ribbon.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

hunt TESTS are hunting skills tests.. they test marking and handling.. as well as other control that you need from a good hunting dog.. you train up to a HRCH or MH level then take the dog hunting a time or two.. and you will have a very very nice hunting dog..


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

i should say that these tests are not pointed toward upland hunting where you would be walking and flushing game.. more in the line of waterfowl or dove hunting....


----------



## Brittany (Jul 24, 2006)

I see. I worked with my pups this morning, and it's like something clicked overnight. They are sitting and coming with the whistle, now! Very encouraging. I will certainly look into the titles you referred to. I'm assuming HRCH is UKC and MH is AKC? Let me know if I'm wrong. 
Another question....My 5 month old pup, Macgyver, won't retrieve a bumper. He'll run to get it, and then he'll stand there looking at it with a confused expression, and then come running back to me. He'll retrieve anything else, (cloth, brush, stick, etc...) but he just doesn't get the bumper idea. What should I do?

Brittany


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Is he cutting teeth, sometimes when this is going on they won't pick up a bumper. If this is the case, try a canvas type. Some have used new paint rollers as well for this, but I prefered the canvas at this time.

Most of all, do your ground work on OB first! That has to be solid. My Kody is also field lined and bred for field competition. His Grandma is Topbrass, as well as his mother is a daughter to Kody's Grandma. I think I got that right. lol Anyway, Kode also is out of Topbrass lines as well.


----------



## Brittany (Jul 24, 2006)

I looked into the hunt tests, and there is a retriever club in my area that does hunt tests, so I'm working toward that goal. Today I took my pups down to the pond and played with them, practicing water marks. Mac won't touch the bumper on land, but I tossed it in the pond and he dove in and brought it back, no problem! He's definitely a water dog. Thanks for all the advice! Hey Goldndust, is your dog related to AFC Topbrass Super Trooper or Dunkins Topbrass Baxter? 

Brittany


----------

